# Looking for Cherry Shrimp



## A-newb-ias (Dec 11, 2015)

Anyone near Milton Ontario sell Cherry Shrimp?


----------



## Pocky (Jun 20, 2015)

If you can come to Toronto, Tommy at shrimp fever has Cherries. I think the less coloured ones he has for sale right now for $1.25 each. Check his website. He also ships but I don't know how much shipping costs. If you don't drive you could consider go bus or something like that.


----------

